# El Cheapo LED Floodlights



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Bought 2, 300w led Floodlights on eBay for $122 with 2 year warranty. House had only one light outback on the side away from where we usually are. Dad came over and after an extended trip to Lowe's for some mounting hardware($20), we were able to replace the one back light tonight. We will add the other one next week.

For less than $150 total, extremely happy.


----------



## jdlev (Sep 14, 2019)

With a light that bright, the grass will grow 24 hours a day


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@Gibby, could you give us some brand names and/or links? That is extemely cool!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@hsvtoolfool here are the ones that I bought -LED Flood Light 500W 300W 200W 150W 100W 50W 30W 20W 10W Outdoor Lamp Spotlight


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks! I've never heard of "Viugreum", but I'll have to look into the company and the specs....

https://viugreum.com/

The 10W "warm white" version is giving me ideas for my front porch and garage door entrance. That's 1000 lumens for very little power. The big 500W versions would be great for backyard whiffle ball at night. Not UL listed unfortunately. Dang.

They're also sold on Amazon it appears...

www.amazon.com/Viugreum-Waterproof-2800-3000K-Warehouse-Billboard/dp/B01M1NTIRW?th=1


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Added the 2nd light tonight. Each are on their own switch.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

jdlev said:


> With a light that bright, the grass will grow 24 hours a day


 :lol:


----------

